# Virginia Beach Hobbytown Trophy Race



## Kirsten1 (Oct 4, 2001)

As many of the local racers know we have been graced with a new asphalt parking lot at the HobbyTown in Virginia Beach. Here is the info.

Trophy Race Saturday Aug. 7th
Track opens at 10:00 a.m.
Register by 12:00
Race begins at 12:15
$15 an entry

Classes : Stock Sedan 
Stock 1/10th Truck
Open Mod Sedan 
19T Sedan
Nitro Sedan 
Nitro Truck / Buggy

Foams are allowed for ALL classes. Cars will be impounded while marshalling duties are done. Questions / Comments? Post or call. 464-4140.
R.S.V.P. at
http://virginiabeachva.hobbytown.com/schedule/?id=32423


----------



## Kirsten1 (Oct 4, 2001)

Racing at the Newport News Hobbytown on Sunday Aug 8th will be cancelled due the Trophy race at the Beach HobbyTown on 7 Aug.


----------



## KilRuf (Dec 6, 2002)

Drats, I'd go, but I gotta work that day! When do yall start the indoor season on weekends?

Jimmy Mac


----------



## Kirsten1 (Oct 4, 2001)

Jimmy...........As soon as the weather starts to turn chilly we will return to Saturday Carpet racing. Sorry you cant make it up for this asphault race. We will hold more this summer.


----------



## michal101 (Sep 25, 2001)

Sean,

Is there a class for electric truck and buggy and can almost any open wheel car/truck compete in this class?

What about teching???

Mike


----------



## Kirsten1 (Oct 4, 2001)

Mike..............Yes we will run electric truck and buggy. As long as we have 3 we will try and run. Teching will be inforced.


----------



## Kirsten1 (Oct 4, 2001)

Looks like we have some interest in running an open modified class for the 1/10th sedans. So brushless is welcome to run in this class.


----------



## Kirsten1 (Oct 4, 2001)

Looks like the weather is going to be great. 77 - 80 degrees and partly cloudy.


----------



## Bodido (Oct 18, 2001)

We decided to not race at Stream to help support this race. Plus it will be nice for me to have a transmitter in my hand on a Saturday instead of a microphone. Looking forward to it guys. We'll see you guys bright and early.


----------



## michal101 (Sep 25, 2001)

Bodido said:


> We decided to not race at Stream to help support this race. Plus it will be nice for me to have a transmitter in my hand on a Saturday instead of a microphone. Looking forward to it guys. We'll see you guys bright and early.


Bodido,

But some of us racers would rather see you with a microphone in your hand...a lot less broken parts for the people in your heats...Just kidding.

Mike


----------



## Bodido (Oct 18, 2001)

Mike....

Noted, Filed away. Not to be forgotten. Haha


----------



## lastplace (May 17, 2002)

Great Race put on by Scott, Sean & Mike. Awesome weather and there is nothing like new asphalt. 

I would like to see a Tidewater Saturday Asphalt Series. Races would rotate between Ht Va Beach, Stream & Debbie's. The racers would compete for points, not the tracks. We have a lot of good options and I would like to see all the tracks included. Sunday races would be independent. Ht Newport News and Debbie's could have there own Sunday races.

Any input???

Lastplace or should I say FirstPlace B Main!!!!


----------



## Kirsten1 (Oct 4, 2001)

We would like to thank everyone for coming out yesterday and Stream Hobby. Besides the parked car and the loop getting sliced, we had a good time. I will post our next race soon.


----------



## munrath (Aug 13, 2003)

I just wanted to say thanks for the good times and fun atmosphere. It was great to see everyone again. Yes, even you Mike, LOL. 

Thanks,
Mark Unrath


----------



## Kirsten1 (Oct 4, 2001)

Mark..........Thanks for making the trip down. Next race will be even better. 

Sean


----------



## jimmie (Sep 16, 2003)

Sound like a good time :thumbsup:


----------



## MADLUX (Aug 4, 2004)

Definitly a good time thats for sure. Except for sean hiting my tire :jest: :wave: :devil:


----------

